# Shipping and 3rd Party Insurance



## cegor (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm struggling a bit on our move to Australia.

For those that have made the move from Canada to Australia do you have a shipping company you would recommend? please pm me with your experience.

Also, we would like to use 3rd party insurance for our goods....who would you recommend? please pm me with your info and experience

I'm having a hard time booking the shipping company of the 6 companies contacted 2 can not come to the house to give a better estimate. One has come but has very poor reviews online. 2 are super expensive one of which has good reviews.

as I struggle with the shipping company I am more at a loss for insurance companies as from my research it is best to use 3rd party and not the shipping company. However I have not had luck from my city which is perplexing at say the least.

Any guidance will be much appreciated.

This move has come at a fast train ride as we went to Australia for a 10 day vacation to activate my PR and hubby landed a job in Sydney. We came back to Canada and now are in the midst of purging, selling (somewhat challenging), keeping (the stuff to ship) while we too deal with looking for agencies to help us rent our house out all in the span of approx 3 weeks as hubby departs to Australia on May 18.

I'm overwhelmed and full of anxiety as i'm not having much luck with shipping companies or insurances and ideally would like all to be booked while hubby is still here to help out.....

does anyone have any input on the shipping companies and insurance companies? 

much appreciated and sorry for the vent.....


----------



## MathieuLaroche01 (May 31, 2018)

Hi !!! 

Just saw your post.. Do you have any updates on how it ended up please ?? 

I'm a bit curious as I'm on the same boat now... lol


----------



## cbr2011 (Jun 2, 2017)

How are you making out Cegor - did you get it all finalized? Also curious. Hope all is well


----------



## Quinnaroo (Mar 19, 2013)

For anyone in the same boat we used AMJ International from Toronto after making a few calls. Pretty impressive service and they offer insurance too. The only thing I would say that was less than awesome was the insurance. Could have been a 3rd party they used, but in making a claim was a long process that made it not worth claiming. In retrospect I would have probably opted for the insurance that just covered for total loss (like if the ship looses you container overboard) Would probably still try to get a few quotes if I was to do it again, but I would certainly include these guys in the mix.


----------

